# INSURANCE ON CHASSIS/VIN NUMBERS



## Hedgehog Dodger (Jul 13, 2004)

Just posting this as people might have trouble finding insurance companies who will insure cars on VIN/Chassis no's.

Tesco
Bell Direct
Adrian Flux.

Please please add somemore if you used someone else


----------



## Crosssr (Apr 17, 2005)

*Insurance on Chassis No.*

Hi

I had problems with Bell DIrect, they would insure it on the Chasis No. but only for 14 days. Unfortunately there was a delay with registering my car, which meant the policy was cancelled. All I can say is 'A Plan' all the way. At least with them you talk to a person who knows what they are talking about, rather than using a script.


----------



## skyline69_uk (Jan 6, 2005)

Norwich Union in high street brokers - in fact most high street brokers do, it's only telesales and web that normally don't.


----------



## skyliner32 (Feb 28, 2004)

Crosssr said:


> Hi
> 
> I had problems with Bell DIrect, they would insure it on the Chasis No. but only for 14 days. Unfortunately there was a delay with registering my car, which meant the policy was cancelled. All I can say is 'A Plan' all the way. At least with them you talk to a person who knows what they are talking about, rather than using a script.


Same goes with A-plan, only 14 days or policy cancelled.


----------



## Totalburnout (May 15, 2005)

Hedgehog Dodger said:


> Just posting this as people might have trouble finding insurance companies who will insure cars on VIN/Chassis no's.
> 
> Tesco
> Bell Direct
> ...


Nice to see your thinking about me!


----------



## Hedgehog Dodger (Jul 13, 2004)

Totalburnout said:


> Nice to see your thinking about me!


Saw your other Thread mate......

Also read this http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/upload/showthread.php?t=46735


----------

